# HELP! VZW Galaxy S3 - Battery drops from 20% to empty



## The Bear (Aug 22, 2011)

I've had the Galaxy S3 for a few months now...I haven't changed anything lately and never had this issue before!

Well...For the past 2 days, my phone drops from about 18-20% battery life to empty, nothing in-between...It just suddenly turns off and I can't turn it on until I put it on the charger...When I turn it on, the battery is completely drained and it's gotta charge before I can turn it on...It even shows this straight drop in my battery stats chart!

Please help...Thanks in advance!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

From what I've seen, this is pretty common. I haven't experienced it myself, but I rarely drop below 50%.

Have you tried the traditional battery stats wipe? (I know about the article with the google dev, but who knows?)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## indyssee (Aug 22, 2011)

I've had this happen, too. It actually happened for 2 days also. In my situation, I changed kernels and it didn't happen again. I believe I was running LK and switched to kt747. I'm not positive it was LKs fault though because I had used it a lot with no problems.

I think what happened is the battery stats failed to report accurately and you actually did have zero left and it reported it wrong. I just remember seeing the battery level not drop for awhile. And I did try wiping battery stats and it didn't help. My only guess would be to reflash the kernel or switch to a different one.


----------



## The Bear (Aug 22, 2011)

Yup, I wiped battery stats a few times; didn't work...

I'll try flashing a new kernel...

Thx!


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Has to do with the fuel gauge not the battery stats.bin file if it changed afterwards - typically battery jump means either something wrong with the firmware (fuel gauge) or something wrong with the battery (li-ions start getting jumps as they age and their internal cells wear down). TBH as the phone is new or fairly new I would say the most likely cause is a fuel gauge problem... don't know if the fuel gauge portion is ROM or kernel related, but the person above stated a new kernel fixed it...


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

This has happened to me a few times, always at exactly 23%.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artimis (Dec 25, 2011)

Sorry for the dead thread revival but this is happening to me too. Did switching kernels fix this for anyone?

I have one week old CLN phone from vzw and a brand new battery. Gauge stops at exactly 23% and stays there till the phone suddenly dies. Shutting down and pulling the battery will cause it to report the correct level upon reboot but it happens again once charged.

I'm currently running Beans11 ROM and the ktoonz kernel.


----------



## babygetoboy (Jul 6, 2011)

Same exact thing here, 23% weird...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

